# swapped all the halogens for led's today "verdict"



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all
i swapped all the halogens for led's today "verdict" 
absolutely fantastic

with them all running im still using less than 1.5 amps (12 in all)
i was that happy i went for a 250 mile round drive, feels good to get out in the m/h again.
now where to go for easter mmmmmmmm
any suggestions
cheers
vince


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: swopped all the halogens for led's today "verdict&a*



millepeed said:


> now where to go for easter mmmmmmmm
> any suggestions


How about somewhere dark so you can try out your new LEDs? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, we swopped ours last week and are most impressed, LEDs are certainly coming on at a rate of knots.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Vince

Seems the way to go. Did you get them on-line ? I am in Ireland and have not been able to find a supplier who delivers them here.


Pat


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pat

We got ours from Aten Lighting at the Newark show. Fortunately I persuaded them to offer MHF members a discount so if you do a search in the subscriber discounts for "Aten" you should find them there. I don't know if they deliver to Ireland but you can only ask.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: swapped all the halogens for led's today "verdict&q*



millepeed said:


> now where to go for easter mmmmmmmm
> any suggestions


They do make a difference when wildcamping and just on your batteries.

As for easter, I don't fancy your chances if you are going on a CC or C&CC site. But good luck anyway.

Johnny F


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

will be changing ours soon as i only need to get bulbs.

cabby


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We've got two LED fittings on flexible stalks that we use as reading lights when in the swivel seats. They have a central red LED and have touch sensitive switching. You can have the one red LED on full for a red glow round the van at night or go for just a red pin prick so you know where to touch to bring on the full white light. The red light glow is just like in the submarine control rooms on films. Very atmospheric.

The one thing that's stopped me switching the three halogens in the van has been the coldness of LED light. Is there a particular type/colour that gives a warmer atmosphere?

Andy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Andy, those red/white lights seem interesting - from where did you obtain them?

Warm white LEDs are now readily available - 
heaps better than the cold blue ones that were the only choice until recently.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> The one thing that's stopped me switching the three halogens in the van has been the coldness of LED light. Is there a particular type/colour that gives a warmer atmosphere?


I'll second that. Please can we have details of the bulbs you bought and the supplier ?

We tried switching a couple about 3 years ago but were not happy with the public lavatory effect which seemed to be all that was available then.

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I've had a close look at the lights and there's no brand name or logo visible.
They were fitted by Horizons as an option when we purchased the van. I have a feeling that they no longer offer them, but fit a replacement LED fitting in the rear cab light position on current Trannys.
I'll ask them the make and model etc, but I bet they come back with a price as they'll want to supply themselves and bitter experience has told me that they ain't cheap for bits.
I've attached three pictures showing the light in full white, bright red and dimmed red mode.

Andy


----------



## Mainplus (Mar 6, 2008)

I have just replaced the courtesy lights in my 2004 Tribby with LEDs, they are really great. I have also purchased some LED spot lights which, if all goes well, I'll install tomorrow.

The spot lights were from an ebay trader called campercare 
Campercare

The replacement bulbs for the front coutesy lights came from another ebay trader LED festoon bulbs

I hope these links are helpful


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Halogen alternative*

Just a thought - halogen bulbs can be bought in several wattages. Our mh was originally fitted with 20W bulbs, we changed first to 10W (which made practically no difference) and then swapped some for 5W (which are a bit more difficult to find).

Might be useful as a cheap stop-gap while looking for suitable LED replacement units.

Ray


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have tried them and they are ok for reading lights but the light from an LED does not travel so they are very poor as general lights. A few weeks ago I replaced the halogen downlighters in my office at home, the light was so poor that I have re-installed the halogens. 
In the MH I have fitted two LED spots for reading lights and then use the fitted 2D roof lights for general lighting.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The LEDs we fitted last weekend from Aten are almost indistinguishable in colour and light output from the halogens we replaced, they're described as a "warm white" and are the ones with six tiny LED chips on a PCB rather than the usual cluster of loads of conventional LEDs. I'd recommend them without reservation (except for the price - around £8 each). :roll: 

BTW: I tested one of them for current consumption and found it was taking around 125ma, about one sixth of the consumption of the halogens.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Andy, are they wired a your courtesy lights as well? H


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Since yesterday all my ceiling lights have been LEDs. They are 6 LED warm white ones from Ultraleds, but since ordering I've discovered that Aten are cheaper. I had 4 10 watt halogens and the LEDs aren't as bright, but are perfectly adequate. I was happy with 3 halogens when a bulb failed. The light is different to the halogens, but once I'm used to it will be fine.

I've also got some reading lights with bayonet fittings, but haven't found the right replacement yet. I didn't normally use them for reading, but think I'll need them with the LEDs.

Anyone know where I can get some G4 fittings, as I have a 4 LED bulb from Aten that wouldn't fit in my ceiling fittings, and I want something to replace the striplight over the kitchen worktop?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I bought LED's from UltraLed's. Tried "warm" and "cool". Not sufficiently bright for us so I've put the halogens back.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LED's*

Hi

I converted to LED about a month back. I am very pleased overall. I did not however convert the three lights in the loo/shower as I did not feel that LED's were quite bright enough for in there, when making use of shaving etc etc.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I've had a close look at the lights and there's no brand name or logo visible.
> They were fitted by Horizons as an option when we purchased the van. I have a feeling that they no longer offer them, but fit a replacement LED fitting in the rear cab light position on current Trannys.
> I'll ask them the make and model etc, but I bet they come back with a price as they'll want to supply themselves and bitter experience has told me that they ain't cheap for bits.
> I've attached three pictures showing the light in full white, bright red and dimmed red mode.
> ...


OK here's the response straight from the boss Steve Wood, MD of Roy Wood Transits:

'The lights come from a trade only supplier in the Marine sector, I remember they were very expensive @ around £70 each. there are cheaper options now available, please e-mail Harry at [email protected] for more info, if you want to order.'

I hadn't remembered that they cost that much, selective amnesia must've kicked in, that and Options Madness which hits you when ordering a new van

I obviously don't know whether the alternatives he mentions have the red light facility but if you're interested Harry Langham is a lovely bloke who knows his vans inside out and sideways. He'll certainly put you right.

Andy


----------

